# Eclipse und Glassfish Classpath-Fehler(?)



## Sekundentakt (21. Dez 2009)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich habe demnächst vor, mich etwas mehr mit Eclipse auseinanderzusetzen. 
Ich nutze die IDE in der Version 1.2.1.2xxx[...].

Bei dem Versuch einem Projekt einen bestimmten Server - in meinem Falle Glassfish - zuzordnen, erhalte ich folgenden Fehler: 


> The specified directory is not a valid GlassFish installation, but contains a glassfish subdirectory which might be valid.


Das Verzeichnis für Glassfish in der Version 3 ist C:/glassfishv3
Tausche ich von JRE5 auf JRE6  heißt es sogar, dass ich einen Classpath nicht gesetzt hätte.

Weiterhin zeigt mir Eclipse trotz Fehlermeldung an, dass ich Glassfish installieren könnte - der ist allerdings schon fertig installiert und konfiguriert im Zielverzeichnis, warum will die IDE den also noch mal installieren?

Möchte ich eine andere Version von Glassfish nehmen, erhalte ich wiederum verschiedenste Fehlermeldung bezüglich des Verzeichnisses oder eines falschen Classpaths. 

Erahnt jemand vielleicht den Fehler???

Ich finde leider keine entsprechenden Referenzen im Netz und bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.

Gruß
Sekundentakt

EDIT:
Eine "Notlösung": Eclipse IDE inklusive Glassfish 
Damit habe ich zumindest einen lauffähigen Glassfish in der IDE. Trotzdem würde ich gerne wissen, was mich am manuellen Switchen blockiert.


----------



## musiKk (21. Dez 2009)

Sekundentakt hat gesagt.:


> erhalte ich folgenden Fehler:



Und was ist in dem Verzeichnis, das Du angegeben hast? Die Meldung besagt ja, dass es in einem Unterverzeichnis eine Installation geben könnte.



Sekundentakt hat gesagt.:


> Erahnt jemand vielleicht den Fehler???



In Glassfish 2 musste man nach der Installation noch einen Ant Task ausführen. Nach einem kurzen Blick in die Doku scheint das bei Glassfish 3 nicht mehr der Fall zu sein. Dennoch könnte ein Blick in die Doku nicht schaden.


----------



## Sekundentakt (21. Dez 2009)

> Und was ist in dem Verzeichnis, das Du angegeben hast? Die Meldung besagt ja, dass es in einem Unterverzeichnis eine Installation geben könnte.


In dieses Verzeichnis wurde Glassfish installiert (klingt irgendwie komisch). Braucht der etwa noch einen Unterordner?

Nach dem Ant-Task erhielt ich folgendes Ergebnis:


> C:\>glassfish\lib\ant\bin\ant -f setup-cluster.xml
> Unable to locate tools.jar. Expected to find it in C:\Programme\Java\jre6\lib\tools.jar
> Buildfile: setup-cluster.xml does not exist!
> Build failed


----------



## musiKk (21. Dez 2009)

Sekundentakt hat gesagt.:


> In dieses Verzeichnis wurde Glassfish installiert (klingt irgendwie komisch). Braucht der etwa noch einen Unterordner?



Nun, brauchen nicht. Anders gesagt (und das Wissen beziehe ich wieder von Glassfish 2): Es muss das Verzeichnis angegeben werden, in dem auch bin/, lib/ usw. liegen.

Aber wenn der Ant-Task fehlschlug, ist es ja nicht ganz so verwunderlich, dass es nicht funktioniert. Etwas genaueres als die Fehlermeldung kann ich Dir aber nicht sagen. Bei mir liegt die Datei setup-cluster.xml im Installationsverzeichnis.


----------



## Sekundentakt (21. Dez 2009)

Im Glassfish-Verzeichnis, wie oben abgebildet, liegen all diese Ordner (lib, bin etc.).



> Aber wenn der Ant-Task fehlschlug, ist es ja nicht ganz so verwunderlich, dass es nicht funktioniert. Etwas genaueres als die Fehlermeldung kann ich Dir aber nicht sagen. Bei mir liegt die Datei setup-cluster.xml im Installationsverzeichnis.


Ich habe ja sowohl Version 2.1 als auch 3.0. Bei beiden finde ich eine solche Datei nicht.


----------



## musiKk (22. Dez 2009)

Also wenn Du den Glassfish von hier hast, dann kann ich Dir leider nicht helfen. Dort habe ich sowohl eine setup.xml als auch eine setup-cluster.xml.


----------



## Sekundentakt (22. Dez 2009)

Genau von dort stammt er.
Sehr merkwürdig.
Ich werd' mir das Ding demnächst einfach noch mal laden und es erneut probieren.
Ich kann mir zwar beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass ich ein unvollständiges, ansonsten unbeschädigtes .zip-Archiv geladen habe.


----------

